# Considering Moving to Spectrum with Bolt VOX



## DFWHD (Jan 15, 2018)

Like the title says, I'm seriously considering the Spectrum/Bolt VOX combo to gain back a real DVR versus streaming options. Can anyone who has this setup tell me if Spectrum charges the DVR service fee if you use a Bolt? I know there is the $2.00 Cable Card fee, but the spectrum CSRs are clueless on anything pertaining to use of a Tivo or cable card.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm a Spectrum customer and the only fee I have is for the Cable Card. Make sure your local Spectrum cable still supports Cable Cards and don't be surprised when the installer has no idea on how to make it work. Lots of info here on that subject. Check and see if you need a tuning adapter and if they are unsure, ask the installer to bring one.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I just went back to Spectrum in Rochester, NY and there was just the cablecard fee. The national cablecard support group had the cablecard up and running faster than ever before, so no complaints. There is only one channel that I can't receive by not opting for an SDV Tuning Adapter, but I don't mind as they slow down channel changes. Compared to the streaming services the channel mix offered as Select TV is a bargain, and there is no DVR like TiVo -- it leaves Plex and Emby in the dust.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Your location may change what you get from Spectrum. Where are you?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

k2ue said:


> I just went back to Spectrum in Rochester, NY and there was just the cablecard fee. The national cablecard support group had the cablecard up and running faster than ever before, so no complaints. There is only one channel that I can't receive by not opting for an SDV Tuning Adapter, but I don't mind as they slow down channel changes. Compared to the streaming services the channel mix offered as Select TV is a bargain, and there is no DVR like TiVo -- it leaves Plex and Emby in the dust.


How did you get in contact with the national CableCARD help desk? Did you call (what used to be) the direct telephone number (866-532-2598)? Or were you referred there by local support? Or what?


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

k2ue said:


> I just went back to Spectrum in Rochester, NY and there was just the cablecard fee. The national cablecard support group had the cablecard up and running faster than ever before, so no complaints. There is only one channel that I can't receive by not opting for an SDV Tuning Adapter, but I don't mind as they slow down channel changes. Compared to the streaming services the channel mix offered as Select TV is a bargain, and there is no DVR like TiVo -- it leaves Plex and Emby in the dust.


What channel is the one you don't get? Without the TA I can't get a lot of channels (DIY, Cooking Channel, NBCSN to namee a few). I am in the Syracuse NY (CNY) region. I wish I could go without the TA. It works modestly well but does take some messing with from time to time.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

dlfl said:


> How did you get in contact with the national CableCARD help desk?


I've had to deal with cable card issues twice in the last few weeks. The last person I spoke to was awesome, helpful and knowledgeable. His advice for reaching them was:

Call 877-405-2298. At the prompts say "cable card". When you get a tech...ask if they're in Arizona...if the answer is yes then you're connected to the right place for cable card issues.

NOTE: Wrong forum...my info above is for Comcast customers. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

DeltaOne said:


> Call 877-405-2298. At the prompts say "cable card". When you get a tech...ask if they're in Arizona...if the answer is yes then you're connected to the right place for cable card issues.


That's the Comcast number. This thread is about Spectrum.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> That's the Comcast number. This thread is about Spectrum.


Oops. Sorry. I'll edit it.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I moved to Spectrum with TIVO - no fee other than cable card - I don't even have a Spectrum box or dvr.


----------



## DFWHD (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I've been reading through a lot of these forums and am going to convert my 4 tuner Roamio OTA to cable. I've ordered a salvaged cablecard bracket from ebay for cheap and am going to see if that works before jumping in for new Bolt as the Roamio has a lifetime sub. I also have to solve an intermittent Moca issue with my Mini so it works seamlessly.


----------



## Dimitron84 (Mar 29, 2019)

I have a double Bolt double TA setup with Spectrum and they charge me for each card, think its like $3 per month for each. For the mini i would recommend a hard wired setup vs doing a moca, i just never had good luck with moca but the Ethernet setup works flawlessly,


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

Last year in January I switched from DirecTv to a Tivo Bolt Vox with 2 Tivo Mino Vox's. I always had Spectrum for internet. Setting up the Tuning Adapter was a little wonky. The first time I set it up I tried rebooting the Tivo a couple times finally the TA connected when I rebooted both. I put a POE filter before my external splitter and one on my modem. I set up both Tivo Minis using Moca and never had an issue once with it. About every 2-3 months I have to reboot my TA which seems to be normal. I have been super happy with the switch and love the Tivo platform. Their DVR software is top notch.


----------



## myfins1 (Dec 10, 2003)

I see you are in DFW. I am in DFW as well and subscribe through Spectrum. All is good when it is good. I have had some issues from clueless reps on phone and even a truck roll.

DFW Spectrum will require the use of a separate tuning adapter. at each TiVo. I have 2 Tivo Bolts with 6 tuners in each. 

The only fees I pay for is the TV subscription packages and a $2.50 cable card fee for each tivo, so $5 total each billing period. There are no DVR fees. The only other fees are taxes and internet service.

This issues you may have could be with the Tuning Adapters. It seems I have an issue with at least one of mine every 2-3 months. It is mostly our secondary Tivo which doesn't get too much use. It is upstairs and my daughter doesn't use it too often. This could be the cause of the problem. When I have an issue I often have to call and get the cable card re-paired as if it lost its sync. This is usually fixed quite easily. Most recently I had an issue with the tuning adapter. When it is working it should have a solid orange light. Mine was a constant blink on and off. Not a code where it had 6 quick blinks and repeats. This is a sign it is not syncing with their end. 

I was constantly told they have removed and readied it on their end. I had one working on one TV and another not working on the other. Then they fixed the one and next the other wasn't working. Then they sent out a truck roll and they couldn't fix it. Lastly they were going to try and send me to swap out the adapter. I had done this one other time when I first got service. It wasn't the issue then.

I wouldn't accept that as the device was working when I placed the call and non working at the conclusion of the call. Then the truck roll. Then I got irritated and called to get this fixed. I let this go for over 2 months. Upon my call back and them attempting to get me to swap equipment I recall reading something. I asked her if there was a way to escalate this to a tier 2 tech. Mind you I was calling the Spectrum Cable Card Specialists line (866-532-2598). I suggest always calling that number only for Tivo users for cable cards and tuning adapters. The first line techs answering the calls no minimal about the tuning adapters. I don't blame them they just aren't a big percentage of their business.

Upon the tier 2 tech taking my call which he was already aware of the issues I was having (didn't have to tell him the issues so I assume he was briefed by first rep). When he answered the line without me saying a word he says: Mr Myfins1, I believe I have identified the issue. Can you verify the S/N of the tuning adapter with issues? Which I did. He is like great, that was the one I thought was the problem. He explained that the tuning adapter has to be activated on their end. It is in another system than the tier 1 folks are seeing. It took him no more than 90 seconds to resolve the matter and he only asked that I now reboot the tuning adapter. He prefaced it by saying, I know this is going to sound repetitive but I just need you to reboot your tuning adapter for it to sync up properly. After the 3-5 minutes of rebooting a tuning adapter it worked flawlessly.

If you have any issues related to the tuning adapter displaying the flashing on and off orange light the steps I just mentioned will be useful to remember.

All of that said with the tech issues, when the equipment is working it just works. Hence when it's good it's good. Our primary TV has never experienced any issues. Only the occasional use TiVo's. In addition to the 2 TiVo bolts we have 5 TiVo Mini's around the house. It all works flawlessly. I highly recommend using a wired ethernet connection. I did use mocha originally before running network wiring. I experienced some hiccups with them. However it may have been an other network issue I was having which I have since fixed after removing mocha. Based on others experiences with mocha, I would still say wired ethernet is best if at all possible.

Sorry for the long response.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Spectrum LA, only charge is for the cable card but I also needed a Tuning Adapter which they supplied free


----------



## Emma Smith (Apr 25, 2019)

myfins1 said:


> I see you are in DFW. I am in DFW as well and subscribe through Spectrum. All is good when it is good. I have had some issues from clueless reps on phone and even a truck roll.
> 
> DFW Spectrum will require the use of a separate tuning adapter. at each TiVo. I have 2 Tivo Bolts with 6 tuners in each.
> 
> ...


 Few questions I'm planning to add another bolt vox 6 tunners but I have the 4ota/cable 
Do tuners mix?
Do you pay 2 monthly fees ?


----------



## MikeSpears (Apr 29, 2019)

I just setup a TiVO on Spectrum a few hours ago and it works great, and was fairly simple. You'll most likely need to go to the store and get a cable card, they couldn't ship me one. Make sure the CableCARD says Cisco on it, not Scientific Atlanta, the Cisco ones are newer and work better. Also, use a 2 way splitter for the Tuning Adapter and the TiVO... I've found it works better than using the Cable Out on the TA, espically if the TA has issues.


----------

